# Twelve Days (Of Game Freak)



## Wargle (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has seen it, but here it is.

discuss


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 11, 2011)

I give this person an internets.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 11, 2011)

I've seen it. On the first day of Christmas, the Game Freak gave to me...


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 15, 2011)

HEEEEEATRAN ON A BAALLOOOOOOOOON

The way he pronounces balloon is the best thing.


----------

